# Roubaix Com Compact: Help me choose the paint job



## stealle (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll be getting a 2014 Comp Compact this spring. I picked this model because of the it is the best I can afford. I like the new Ultegra 6800 components, geometry of the Roubaix, etc. I don't really care much about the color. Regardless, this model is offered in two colors so it is a decision I'll have to make. I've even envisioned myself flipping a coin to pick the color when I go to buy/order. However, after looking more closely, I realize the red/white is "glossy" and the black/white is "satin".

I'll probably be using this bike for at least 6-7 years and want it to look good as long as possible. Is there any benefit to a glossy or satin finish looking better in the long haul? Other things that come to mind. I suppose red is a little more visible on the road. What would you guys pick?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Depending on the market,usually a full red Specialized bike is a test bike,check that with your LBS. I used to be a fan of full red Specialized frames but once I've got my 2014 all red Epic Expert I'm glad the frame had a defective paint and since then have been replaced with a more subtle black and red Marathon frame. The all red Epic was just…well..too red. Also,Specialized red paint seems to be unpopularly fragile and based on my Epic experience I can actually confirm so.
I would go black. More aggressive and classic,it will blend a lot easily with future uprades too. Red is beautiful but it gets old fast imho.


----------



## stealle (Aug 31, 2013)

My apologies to the mods. At first I wanted this thread in the "Specialized" sub-forum. Then I decided it would get more hits in the general forum. I hit the back button and it somehow got submitted. Mods please feel free to delete or redirect this thread here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...-me-pick-my-new-bike-color-finish-321115.html


----------



## stealle (Aug 31, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Depending on the market,usually a full red Specialized bike is a test bike,check that with your LBS. I used to be a fan of full red Specialized frames but once I've got my 2014 all red Epic Expert I'm glad the frame had a defective paint and since then have been replaced with a more subtle black and red Marathon frame. The all red Epic was just…well..too red. Also,Specialized red paint seems to be unpopularly fragile and based on my Epic experience I can actually confirm so.
> I would go black. More aggressive and classic,it will blend a lot easily with future uprades too. Red is beautiful but it gets old fast imho.


Interesting,,, Specialized red paint is fragile? Why red? I'll have to do some google-fu on that. Do you have any sources besides your own experience? What exactly was your experience? chipping? flaking? crazing? And, what is the warranty on the paint? Will they replace the frame under the lifetime guarantee for defective paint or a shorter time frame? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Devastazione said:


> Depending on the market,usually a full red Specialized bike is a test bike,check that with your LBS. I used to be a fan of full red Specialized frames but once I've got my 2014 all red Epic Expert I'm glad the frame had a defective paint and since then have been replaced with a more subtle black and red Marathon frame. The all red Epic was just…well..too red. Also,*Specialized red paint seems **to be unpopularly fragile *and based on my Epic experience I can actually confirm so.
> I would go black. More aggressive and classic,it will blend a lot easily with future uprades too. Red is beautiful but it gets old fast imho.


I've owned a number of red Specialized road and mountain bikes over the past 15 years and never had a problem with the paint, has there been a problem with the 2014 red paint?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Neither one of those colors really gets me excited but I'm not a big fan of red so I'd go with black. If you want to see some real world pics of the black on go here. If you find the ride too stiff with the stock seat post I'd highly recommend getting a CG-R seat post (I have one on my SL4 Expert.)


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd go black.... put some carbon wheels, black bar tape and saddle and it would look decidedly more bad a$$.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

stealle said:


> I'll be getting a 2014 Comp Compact this spring. I picked this model because of the it is the best I can afford. I like the new Ultegra 6800 components, geometry of the Roubaix, etc. I don't really care much about the color. Regardless, this model is offered in two colors so it is a decision I'll have to make. I've even envisioned myself flipping a coin to pick the color when I go to buy/order. However, after looking more closely, I realize the red/white is "glossy" and the black/white is "satin".
> 
> I'll probably be using this bike for at least 6-7 years and want it to look good as long as possible. Is there any benefit to a glossy or satin finish looking better in the long haul? Other things that come to mind. I suppose red is a little more visible on the road. What would you guys pick?


Red is very visible, and I have found since getting my firetruck red Roubaix last year - that local drivers give me a very nice wide berth due to it. 

The more important issue is getting the bike that fits you and is in stock. Most 2014's are already sold out. Have you checked yet to see if both are in stock in your size? That may or may not determine your color...


----------



## stealle (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I put a link above in Post #3 to a poll to help me pick my color. Black won the poll, but only by 1 or 2 votes. 

I decide that I would love red... for awhile. I think I might get tired of it a year or two later. Black is just more timeless/classic. 

I ordered my (black) bike on Saturday. LBS owner says it should be here in a week. The weather is just starting to warm up here in central Illinois. So sick of being stuck inside all winter. Can't wait to get out and ride! Totally pumped!!!

I'll post a pic here when I get my new bike.


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

I ordered a red one and should be in soon. I hope the weather here in Iowa gets a little better as I'm ready to RIDE!! I will upgrade the Brakes and go to a CG-R Post when it comes in. Can't wait!!


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy Trail B said:


> I ordered a red one and should be in soon. I hope the weather here in Iowa gets a little better as I'm ready to RIDE!! I will upgrade the Brakes and go to a CG-R Post when it comes in. Can't wait!!


You will like the red bike. :thumbsup:

A year later, and I still marvel at the bright red paint. True, my bar tape and saddle needs a scubbing treatment of Blue Dawn Dish Soap and warm water to get them white again, but I'm waiting until after Saturday's metric century on gravel before cleaning those up...



The main thing is getting a bike that fits like a glove. Red is just a nice bonus...


----------

